# Puppy Hiccups



## Ruger#1GSD (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi everyone. My boy Ruger turned 9 weeks today and seems to get the hiccups frequently. Usually once or twice a day but sometimes more. It's not always directly after his meals, it just happens randomly after a nap, play time, or just hanging out. He doesn't seem to be in pain and they go away pretty quickly. At my first vet visit he said it was normal after meals because of how fast Ruger wolfs down his food. I'm just interested in a few more opinion to put my mind at ease. I included a picture taken yesterday because who doesn't like puppies?!?!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Ours gets it all the time, the first day home, we had no idea what was happening because they came in his sleep. 

It's normal! 

this helped me: 

Is Something Wrong with My Puppy? | Puppytropolis


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My puppy still gets them and he'll be 20 weeks Saturday. He doesn't get them s often as when he was younger, but I read it is normal.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl has them all the time after eating or drinking too fast. Part of being a GSD puppy.


----------



## Ruger#1GSD (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------

